# UK pilot who fell ill mid-flight dies after passenger lands plane



## CHamilton (Oct 9, 2013)

Pilot who fell ill mid-flight dies after passenger lands plane




> A pilot who fell ill at the controls of a light aircraft, leaving a passenger to land the plane, has died, Humberside police say.
> 
> The plane had taken off from a small airfield in Doncaster, about 25 miles away, early on Tuesday morning, carrying just the pilot and the passenger. The pilot made a distress call at 6.20pm and shortly afterwards became so ill that the responsibility of landing the plane fell to the passenger, who had never flown a plane before, according to one of the two flight instructors on the ground who guided him in. Humberside police said on Wednesday that the pilot "was sadly pronounced dead last night".


----------



## Garethe7 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well if Karen Black could fly a 747.....

But seriously, I'm not so sure I would have been able to do it. I tried Flight Simulator a couple of years ago and I think I crash landed every plane I attempted to fly, assuming I got off the ground.


----------

